# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Çfarë më këshilloni për të zëvendësuar MikroTik WinBox?

## Olsir

Pershendetje.

Deri me tani per shperndarjen e internetit ne sallen time kam perdorut Mikrotik. Po po ve re qe kam probleme te njepasnjeshme ,bllokom rrjeti, 1 me 2 do ristart etj. Kam degjuar qe egzistojne dhe routerboard dhe qe eleminojne miokrotikun. Ja vlen te bej kete ndryshim, ose cfare tjeter me keshilloni per te zevendesuar mikrotikun. Po kini parasysh qe te kem mundesi te bej konfigurim te rrjetit, dmth te bej kufizime bandwidthi etj.

----------


## helios

pfsense

Une e kam perdorur ne 2-3 zyra, dy nga te cilat me 4-5, tjetra me gati 20 kompjuter dhe me ka sherbyer si mos me mire.

----------


## Olimp

Une ne sall kam 30 pc dhe perdor akoma mikrotik-un.... para ca kohesh me jepte te njejtin problem dhe kjo me sa kuptova me vinte per shkak te shkarkimeve me program ne sall....Bear sharre emule etj etj derisa i ndalova te istaloheshin.... qe nga ajo dite sme ka dhene me probleme percecse kur linja ka probleme te pergjithshme

----------

